# استشهاد كاهن



## ناجح ناصح جيد (30 يونيو 2016)

عاجل| مقتل كاهن كنيسة ماري جرجس في العريش 



عن موقع الوطن
http://m.elwatannews.com/news/details/قتل ملثم، منذ قليل، كاهن كنيسة ماري جرجس في العريش بشمال سيناء، رافائيل موسى بن ميلاد (50 عاما).


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (30 يونيو 2016)

البوابة نيوز
لقي راعي كنيسة ماري جرجس في مدينة العريش القس روفائيل مصرعه، منذ قليل، برصاص العناصر التكفيرية التي هاجمت القس موسي عزمي الشهير بالقس روفائيل خلال سيره مرتجلا على الأقدام بمنطقة حي الضاحية في مدينة العريش.
وأكد مصدر أمني أن القس كانت تحركاته مراقبة من العناصر التكفيرية وأنه كان على قائمة اغتيالات التنظيم الإرهابي وتم إطلاق النار على القس روفائيل وأصيب بعدة طلقات نارية أودت بحياته، وتم نقل جثمانه إلى مشرحة مستشفى العريش العام.
البوابة نيوز


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (30 يونيو 2016)

> أكد مصدر أمني أن القس كانت تحركاته مراقبة من العناصر التكفيرية وأنه كان على قائمة اغتيالات التنظيم الإرهابي


طيب ياعم المصدر الامنى اللى أكد لما حضرتك عارف انتم كنتم فين لو فى بلد بيفهم قانون كنتم اتحاكمتم
انتم فشلة ولا ليكم فى الامن ولا فى الباتنجان


----------



## كليماندوس (30 يونيو 2016)

لا يقتصر الامر على فشلهم " للاسف "
فهناك الشرطة ايضا متواطئة و راضيه عن ذلك

هناك باسيوط احداث فتنه تجرى الان لمجرد اشاعة حول احد الاقباط شرع فى بناء اشعلو النيران بالشدة الخشبية و تم حرق 4 منازل اقباط و طرد صاحب الارض و البناء (( تحت سمع و بصر و رضا الشرطة ))

و هناك اخبار " مفزعة عن الدين الداخلى وصل لـ 100% " 
و هم لا يريدوننا فى وطننا

و ها السيسى سيلقى كلمة مقتضبه اليوم و سيعرض لخطورة الوضع الاقتصادى بكل تاكيد "
اتصور السقوط اوشك ان لم يكن على الابواب - و بالطبع سيبداو بنا اولا


----------



## ElectericCurrent (30 يونيو 2016)




----------



## ElectericCurrent (30 يونيو 2016)




----------



## ElectericCurrent (30 يونيو 2016)

*1]  الكنيسة القبطية   تشجب وتندد وتدين جميع  أعمال  القتل الاجرامية الجبانة  لكافة الابرياء  من رجال مصر الاحرار   شرطين  او غير شرطين   مدنيين او  رجال قوات مسلحة  ..و الكنيسة لا تفوت فرصة  إلا  وتؤكد ان ما تمارسه جماعات 
القتل الجبانة  الخائنة   مجرد  تماما من اى  مبررات شرعية تقبلها الشرائع السماوية او  المبررات الوطنية  .. 

2] اسفل انواع  القتل  هو الاعتداء على المدنيين   والآمنين  الغافليين  بغير مبرر 
ان التعرض لرجال الدين   والمدنين المسالمين    وفق  لمنظور  احادى ومحاكمات  وهمية  دوجماتية   واتخاذ قرار قتل وتصفية   شخص   للانتقام  من   شخص اخر بغض النظر عن ثبوت  دليل او مبررات  لاتهام ايهما  هو فى حد ذاته امر ترفضه جميع الاديان  وجميع الحضارات  بما في ذلك  الوثنية منها  واللادينية ..


ان هذه الجماعات  لا تضيع فرصة الا وتعمق كراهية الشعوب فيها  وفى ايدولوجيتها   وترسخ لثأرات  آت   وقتها  
. لا محالة     .*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (30 يونيو 2016)

* كالعادة   قتل ظالم للعزل والمدنيين     و  تمثيل  بأجساد الشهداء*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (30 يونيو 2016)

*باعتذر  عن  ما قد يسببه نشر الصور   من إيذاء  للادميين *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 يونيو 2016)

* اول رد فعل من النائب العام  حول اغتيال كاهن كنيسة العريش*

    منذ 1 دقيقه June 30, 2016, 3:45 pm
   طباعة   
  تبليغ بواسطة          






  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



* أمر النائب العام المستشار نبيل صادق، بفتح تحقيقات موسعة حول واقعة مقتل  رجل الدين المسيحى القس رافائيل موسى، كاهن كنيسة مارجرجس بمدينة العريش،  إثر استهدافه على يد مجهول بإطلاق أعيرة نارية تجاهه ما أدى إلى إصابته  ومفارقته الحياة. وكلف النائب العام، نيابة شمال سيناء الكلية، بتولى  التحقيقات فى الواقعة، واتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية اللازمة للكشف عن  ملابساتها الحادث الإرهابى، والتصريح بدفن الكاهن بعد مناظرة جثمانه وتوقيع  الكشف الطبى عليه. وأعلنت وزارة الداخلية فى بيان رسمى، عن مقتل القس  روفائيل موسى، كاهن كنيسة مار جرجس بالعريش، صباح اليوم الخميس، خلال  تواجده بالمنطقة الصناعية بدائرة قسم ثان العريش لإصلاح سيارته الخاصة، حيث  قام أحد المجهولين بإطلاق أعيرة نارية تجاهه ما أدى إلى إصابته ومفارقته  الحياة فى الحال.


هذا الخبر منقول من : اليوم السابع*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 يونيو 2016)

* شهيد ...وشهيد *

    منذ 18 دقيقه June 30, 2016, 3:32 pm
   طباعة   
  تبليغ بواسطة          






  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



*




  شهيد ...وشهيد
اللي في البوستر دا ابونا الشهيد مينا عبود اللي استشهد سنة ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ£ب بالعريش تسعة رصاصات انهت حياة الكاهن القبطي ابونا مينا عبود ...
من مواليد 1974 وكان له في الكهنوت نحو عام واربعة اشهر وقبلها كان خادما  ناريا في كنيسة الاميرية بالقاهرة وكان استاذ للالحان القبطية علمها  لكثيرين كان محبا بسيطا ...مدعوا للرب منذ شبابه وتكلل باكليل الشهادة علي  اسم السيد المسيح وقبيل اسبوع من الاحتفال بذكري شهادته ينضم اليه اخيه في  الخدمة ابونا رافائيل موسي شهيدا جديدا للمسيح
الي جوار البوستر يقف ابونا رافائيل موسي زميله في الخدمة ونفس دفعة السيامة ...
ابونا رافائيل كمل خدمته بالعريش دونما خوف واليوم انضم شهيدا لاخيه ابونا مينا
طوبي لهما ..
وشفاعتهما من اجل غربتنا
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 يونيو 2016)

[YOUTUBE]9r0m2257AaI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 يونيو 2016)

*ننشر تفاصيل مقتل راعي كنيسة مار جرجس بالعريش*


* الخميس 30/يونيو/2016 - 03:30 م                         *
Print WhatsApp Google+ Twitter Facebook 







                   قالت مصادر أمنية إن راعي كنيسة مار جرجس في العريش  القس عزمي موسى أيوب عبد الملاك، 49 عاما، الشهير بالقس روفائيلكان، كان  يستقل سيارته الخاصة، وتوقف أمام محل قطع غيار سيارات بحي ضاحية السلام،  صباح اليوم، الخميس، لشراء قطع غيار لسيارته، بينما كانت تترصده سيارة ربع  نقل يستقلها 3 مسلحين من تنظيم بيت المقدس.

وانتهز الجناة فرصة  نزوله من سيارته وأطلقوا النار عليه، ما أسفر عن إصابته بطلقات نارية  بالرأس والصدر أدت إلى مقتله في الحال، بينما لاذ المسلحون بالفرار من مكان  الحادث، وتم نقل جثة القتيل إلى مشرحة مستشفى العريش العام. 

وأضافت المصادر  أن القس روفائيل كان ضمن قائمة اغتيالات لتنظيم بيت المقدس بالعريش.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 يونيو 2016)

*#تنظيم_الدولة يتنبى قتل كاهن كنيسة مارى جرجس "موسي عزمى" بمدينة #العريش بـ #شمال_سيناء.*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (30 يونيو 2016)

اثناء الخلوة الطقسية  الاربعينية التى يقضيها الكاهنان حديثا السيامة قبيل  مباشرة  خدمتهما 




الكاهن زميله  سبقه  يوم 6 يوليو  2013م  من   بواكير  أثمان  دفعها الاقباط   ل 30 يونيو


----------



## Maran+atha (30 يونيو 2016)




----------



## fouad78 (30 يونيو 2016)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> * شهيد ...وشهيد *
> 
> منذ 18 دقيقه June 30, 2016, 3:32 pm
> طباعة
> ...


آمين
فعلاً طوبى لهما
​


----------



## Maran+atha (30 يونيو 2016)




----------



## Maran+atha (30 يونيو 2016)




----------



## Maran+atha (30 يونيو 2016)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 يونيو 2016)

* الطائفة الإنجيلية تدين اغتيال كاهن كنيسة العريش*

* الخميس, 30 يونيو, 2016, 11:30 م * *Facebook Twitter Google+* *Print* 
*




**كاهن كنيسة العريش* *القاهرة - (أ ش أ):
* *
أدان رئيس الطائفة الانجيلية  بمصر الدكتور القس أندريه زكي، حادث الاعتداء الغاشم الذي تعرض له القس  روفائيل موسى كاهن كنيسة مار جرجس بالعريش والذب أدى لاغتياله.
* *
وأكد زكي - في بيان اليوم الخميس - إدانته لكافة الأعمال الإرهابية التي تهدد سلامة الوطن وتستهدف تمزيق وحدة أبنائه ، مشيرا إلى أن مثل هذه الأعمال الإرهابية التي تتنافى مع جميع ما دعت إليه الأديان السماوية والتقاليد والأعراف الإنسانية التي تجرم الإرهاب بكافة أشكاله وصوره ، مجددًا تضامنه الكامل مع كافة مؤسسات الدولة؛ لدرء خطر الإرهاب والقضاء عليه.
* *
وقدم الدكتور القس أندريه زكي في ختام بيانه العزاء لقداسة البابا تواضروس الثاني وللشعب المصري عامة والمسيحي خاصة وأسرة القس روفائيل وشعب كنيسته .*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 يونيو 2016)

* بالصور - صلاة تجنيز القس رافائيل ضحية سيناء بمسقط رأسه في الإسماعيلية*

    منذ 39 دقيقه June 30, 2016, 11:19 pm
   طباعة   
  تبليغ بواسطة       






  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



* أقيمت، منذ قليل، جنازة كاهن العريش القس رافائيل موسى، بكنيسة الأنبا بولا بمدينة الإسماعيلية "مسقط رأسه".

وترأس الصلاة الأنبا سيرافيم - أسقف الإسماعيلية، والأنبا أغاثون - أسقف مغاغة والعدوة.

وكان القس رافائيل موسى اغتيل اليوم في شمال سيناء برصاص تكفيريين، وهو في طريق عودته من صلاة القداس الإلهي.

وادانت الكنيسة كافة الأعمال الإرهابية التي تهدد سلامة الوطن وتستهدف تمزيق وحدة أبنائه.





صلاة تجنيز القس رافائيل ضحية سيناء">





صلاة تجنيز القس رافائيل ضحية سيناء"

هذا الخبر منقول من : مصراوى*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 يونيو 2016)

[YOUTUBE]GsE7eVzNyMY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 يونيو 2016)




----------



## Maran+atha (1 يوليو 2016)

اخر اخبار اليوم :اخبار اليوم " المصري للدراسات الإنمائية: اغتيال كاهن العريش يؤكد مخططا لتهديد الوطن " من المصدر : أخبار مصر |فيتو





نعى المركز المصرى للدراسات الإنمائية وحقوق الإنسان بالإسكندرية المعنى بالشأن القبطي برئاسة جوزيف ملاك زميل المفوضية السامية لحقوق الإنسان بالأمم المتحدة الشعب القبطي في استشهاد القس روفائيل راعي كنيسة مارجرجس العريش والذي اغتالته يد الإرهاب الغادر. وقال ملاك في بيان له، إن طريقة اغتيال الكاهن تكشف وجود مخطط واضح لتهديد السلام الاجتماعي ويهدد الوطن ويعتبر اختراقا للأمن القومي، وبدأ هذا المخطط منذ أحداث القديسين والتي أهمل النظام التحقيق فيها حتى الآن، وانتهى بقتل كاهن كنيسة العريش.
وطالب جوزيف ملاك -محامي كنيسة القديسين- الدولة بكامل اجهزتها باعتبار هذه العمليات الإرهابية منذ أحداث القديسين مخططا مشتركا وواضحا وإلزام الدولة بالتحقيق فيها بشكل جدي وبدون تراخٍ، كما حدث في تحقيقات كنيسة القديسين وهروب الدولة من مسئوليتها.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 يوليو 2016)

* بالصور الاقباط يصبون غضبهم على اليوم السابع بسبب استشهاد كاهن العريش الاقباط حتي في الموت حقهم مهضوم  *

    منذ 28 دقيقه July 1, 2016, 10:19 pm
   طباعة   
  تبليغ بواسطة          






  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



* خاص لموقع الحق و الضلال
  استنكر نشطاء مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى من الاقباط و المثقفين طريقة صياغة اليوم السابع لخبر استشهاد كاهن العريش
  حيث كتب الموقع كلمة استشهاد امام الضابط و مصرع امام الكاهن مما اعتبره النشاط مزايده على وطنية الاقباط 
  و ان الاقباط مهضوم حقهم حتى فى الموت





*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 يوليو 2016)

* مفاجاه من زوجه الشهيد القس مينا عبود*

    منذ 6 دقيقه July 1, 2016, 11:50 pm
   طباعة   
  تبليغ بواسطة          






  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



*   خاص لموقع الحق والضلال
ساره رافت...
صرحت تاسوني مريم ميلاد زوجة الشهيد القس مينا عبود والذى كان يخدم مع  رفيقة ألقس روفائيل وسيم معا في نفس اليوم 3/4/2012 وبعدها بعام استشهد  ابونا مينا
وقالت إن في آخر زيارة للقس روفائيل لها بالمنزل قال لها بالنص
انا هيحصلي زى ماحصل لابونا مينا بالضبط
وطلب مني أن لإ اصرح بهذا ولكن اليوم هو شهيد للرب وهذة إعلان لمحبة الله وخطته الرائعة لكل من يومن به
كما انني فرحت لزوجه ألقس روفائيل لأنها صدقت الرسالة وارتدت الثياب  البيضاء في وداعه وحتما سيرسل الله تعزياته لها وختمت حديثها بأنها تفرح  لوجود ألقس مينا وألقس روفائيل في السماء أمام عرش الله القدوس  وملائكته.....                        



*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 يوليو 2016)

* قال القمص ارميا عبده راعي كنيسة مار مينا بقرية الدرملي بمحافظة بني سويف  ومسئول خدمة الملاك المنقذ لحوادث الطرق بمطرانيه بني سويف أن الشهيد القمص  روفائيل موسي راعي كنيسة مار جرجس بالعريش استشهد برصاص الإرهاب الأسود  وانه كان يحارب الإرهاب في عقر دارة محاولا نشر رسالة سلام وسط ظلام، لكن  هولاء الإرهابيين يحبون الظلمة أكثر من النور ولم يرهبه سلاحهم وخاصة بعد  استشهاد أخيه في الخدمة بنفس الكنيسة لأنك كنت الاقوي ونثق انك تصلي الآن  من اجلهم. ووجه رسالة إلي الإرهابيين قائلا نحن لا نخاف من إرهابكم الأسود  ولا تهديدكم لان يد الله قوية علي المتآمرين ويد الله قوية يوم الدين هنا  تضرب وتهرب، ولكن هناك لن يكون هناك هروب ووجه العزاء لأسرة الشهيد وشعب  الكنيسة وكل الأقباط ونصلي دائما من اجل مصر التي تخوض معركة مصيرية ضد  الإرهاب.


هذا الخبر منقول من : الأقباط متحدون*


----------



## Maran+atha (2 يوليو 2016)

صدقوني ان الارهابيين الذين قتلوا قدس ابونا فيلوباتير هم ضحية الإسلام

لأن الإسلام هو نشر للكراهية والاجرام وشعاره هو رفض النور 
حتى الصوم فى الإسلام هو اضراب عن الطعام يبدأ من بداية شروق الشمس وينتهى عند غروبها
اى هو اضراب عن الطعام فى وقت النور (المقصود رفض الحياة فى النور) . 
فمكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى يوحنا 3: 19
واحب الناس الظلمة اكثر من النور، لان اعمالهم كانت شريرة.

فكل من يتبع الإسلام فهو يتبع الظلام سواء بمعرفة او بجهل.

ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## happy angel (7 يوليو 2016)

وننتظر عداااااااالة السماء
لان ليس لنا رجاء فى عدالة الارض


----------



## كليماندوس (7 يوليو 2016)

Maran+atha قال:


> *حتى الصوم فى الإسلام هو اضراب عن الطعام يبدأ من بداية شروق الشمس وينتهى عند غروبها
> اى هو اضراب عن الطعام فى وقت النور (المقصود رفض الحياة فى النور) . *



*ما اروع توضيحاتك اخى ماران - تمام اصبت الهدف بدقة

ربنا يباركك*


----------

